# My brand new vanity!  (Picture Heavy)



## heart (May 21, 2011)

So sorry for all of the pics (and if you can believe it, there are even more on my blog, haha) but I just wanted to share my happiness with you ladies!  This is the vanity my husband ordered over a month ago for part of my anniversary present finally got in today.  
​ 

​ ​ 

​ ​ 

​ ​ 

​ ​ 

​ ​ More pics on my blog, including pics of inside the drawers.​


----------



## naturallyfab (Jun 1, 2011)

gorgeous! I love how organized you are!


----------



## M.R.evie (Jun 9, 2011)

Love the look! And let's not forget the MU!!!


----------



## sayah (Jun 12, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## texasmommy (Jun 22, 2011)

Nice set up!


----------



## soezje (Jun 29, 2011)

Very nice and it looks so clean and organized


----------



## mommys-makeup (Jul 1, 2011)

very nice, but with my boys I would be soooo afraid to knock those lippies that you have half off the vanity table! lol!!! or anybody for that matter!!!


----------



## eidetica (Jul 2, 2011)

That's very pretty table! I had one very similar, an Empire style writing table that made a great dressing table with a mirror hung over it but it went in The Federal Flood. I'm impressed. It's lovely!


----------



## geeko (Jul 2, 2011)

you are very organized


----------



## Karinalicious53 (Jul 3, 2011)

Beautiful! I love how clean it is!


----------



## thezander (Jul 5, 2011)

Gorgeous! I love the color of the wood, and your palettes look so nice stacked up on it too!


----------



## Uofmchick18 (Jul 6, 2011)

I love your vanity table! May I ask where did you get it from? Ive also been looking for a nice setup but still I find nothing to my liking.Any information is greatly appreciated. =)


----------



## Diva4eva122 (Jul 6, 2011)

I would love to see all the colors in those pallettes of yours.


----------

